# Newbie - starting IVF in Sept



## Honeybee23 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi everyone..

Not really good on forums and don't normally come on them but since researching after I found out we need to have IVF I have found your site so helpful and looking for a little more help.

Basically, I had to have both tubes removed meaning IVF is our only option.  We've had our nurses discussion at the hospital and found my AMH is above 40 and DH SA is excellent...so from all the research I've done I'm guessing this is a good start , in theory, apart from the high OHSS risk to me.  

Problem is I'm not sure what I can do to increase our chances of getting this BFP that we've never had in the 6 years or so of trying.  I've looked at all the vitamins supplements I could take and found most of them are in pregnacare, would it be my best option to stick with that product or should I try more things.  Also, not sure of what my lining is like, I have a practice transfer in August before we start short protocol in Sept, would I find out then what my lining is like?  Just thinking if I knew that I could do something to make sure all was ok in that department.

Not really sure what else I should be considering, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Honeybee

Welcome to FF - like you I used to read and then started to post, and have found it an invaluable resource.

I have high AMH - with that sort of level it is an indicator that you could have polycystic ovaries {PCO). Some people develop a syndrome with this called PCOS and are liable to weight gain, excess hair etc... however not everyone does. I have just PCO.

It does mean that you are likely to produce lots of follicles and there is a risk that the eggs you produce may be lower in quality, as your body is putting lots of energy into producing too many eggs. I was prescribed a drug called metformin before my IVF and then throughout my treatment. There's some research that shows that this helps PCO/PCOS ladies develop fewer more mature eggs. Here's a link to the PCOS boards where you'll find more information - CLICK HERE

I would also ask your clinic why they are recommending a short protocol for you? as this is normally used in ladies whose ovaries are more difficult to stimulate so wouldn't fit with the high AMH. What clinic are you with? and I can direct you to a board where other ladies are undergoing cycles.

In terms of vitamins, I followed Angelbumps fertility protocol - which includes taking pregnacare, as well as other things CLICK HERE It's quite heavy going, somewhere there is a shortened list of vitamins on the thread.

Lastly - you may have done this already, but cut out - caffeine, alcohol, diet drinks (as they contain aspartame) - have a high protein diet and drink lots of water.

Hope this helps

KA xxx


----------



## Honeybee23 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi karenanna,

Thanks so much for your reply.

I had wondered why I was short protocol when reading others similar stories saying they were long protocol.  We are being treated at Edinburgh infirmary, that would be great to speak to others ladies undergoing cycles there.

I will take a look at the pcos information, thank you.  The nurse did mention pcos but as my periods have been regular pretty much like clock work on 28 day she pretty much dismissed it.  She did say I'm likely to produce lots of eggs but ohss was the only risk she mentioned. I'd never hear of pco before coming on this board and really I didn't know much at the meeting and still don't so will look on the link you gave me, thank you.

Thanks for the link for vitamins too.  I do drink a lot of tea so trying to cut back on that and drink more water and I'm not a big drinker but do like one on a nice night like this, can't believe how hard it is not to have one and DH and I are gonna start on the paleo diet as he's bad for carbs and I end up eating it all with him.

You have definitely helped thank you. Xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's the link for Edinburgh Royal Infirmary - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=309131.0

I've always had regular like clockwork periods too - so I'd definitely ask about metformin.

Lots of 

KA xxx


----------



## Honeybee23 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the link karenanna.  Will definitely ask about metformin, just had a look at pco link and it definitely needs discussed further.  

Thanks again xx


----------



## Honeybee23 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've just read through your advice again and hope you don't mind if I ask you a couple questions.  (This is why I'm not great on forums  ). Can I ask how you were diagnosed with pco? I'm just still unclear as to what it is exactly.  Thinking about it I had cysts found in a scan but by the time I had my lap they were gone.  I'm also wondering what vitamins you took to get your bfp?  It's such a big list and trying to figure out best ones for egg quality.

Hope you don't mind me asking.

Xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Honeybee

It was during my first 2 IVF cycles - I produced 38 follicles and then 50 follicles. I didn't get OHSS, luckily, but I did get a lots of eggs - the only problem was they weren't great quality and lots of them didn't make it through to day 5 blastocysts.

My first clinic seemed reluctant to say I was PCO but my second clinic (where I had my successful IVF) put me on metformin straightaway.

This is the shortened lists of vits I took - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.msg5095873#msg5095873, plus there's a slightly longer/shorter one here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.msg5087245#msg5087245

KA xxx


----------



## Honeybee23 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Karenanna,

Thank you again for your information, I'm going to phone this week to discuss the metformin, protocol option further, think I need to from what you have said, I would be annoyed if there was something else that could be done and wasn't.  We only just found out my AMH levels at our last appointment so didn't have a clue what to research more until that point. You are so lucky not to have had OHSS too.


Thanks again

xx


----------



## orange73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi honeybee,

Just to mention, I also have an AMH of 40 and was diagnosed with PCO (no syndrome).  It was later confirmed by scan, where a few of these 'cysts' were evident, none the less my periods have been fairly regular (apart from the odd month) and usually plus or minus 5 days or so.

I was put on the short protocol and a special drug regime to help prevent OHSS. This drug regime could be varied further as I opted to do a 'freeze all' cycle due to risks of OHSS and personal/work situation which meant doing the actual tx a few months later would be better.  Also the environment inside your body without all the stim drugs is supposed to make it more receptive on ET.  Luckily the clinic I'm at have really good FET results and a good freezing process.  This is probably by the by though as was specific circumstances ;-)

Apparently a short protocol is suited to those with low AMH, previous unsuccessful cycles or those with slightly 'poorer quality' eggs, (those with PCO - high quantity, poorer quality).  I have to say it was definitely nicer doing the SP. as you don't have to to the down regulation side of IVF!  I had my bloods tested daily and had my meds. adjusted accordingly to help prevent OHSS.  I guess one good thing is with an AMH of 40 you will probably respond fairly well....  (I don't think I used metformin in my cycle in March) 

At the time, I lived in Scotland so booked a skype call with the Zita West nutritionalist, who set out a plan of foods, vitamins, Whey protein (also a vitamin D supplement after I had a low result from the GP) to help with IVF and our specific issues, which I would recommend, really helpful. Forgot to mention, have you tried red bush tea? It's caffeine free and you can buy it with a vanilla as well.  May help to wean you off the caffeinated tea ;-).  


Wishing you the best of luck.  

Orange


----------

